# Weird problem with new HDTV - no audio/video input is working



## nashke (Feb 3, 2010)

I just bought a new HDTV from Graetz.
I tried connecting my PC using composite A/V which worked fine with my old TV.
The video connection can sometimes be tricky, so I won't get into it, but the audio is as simple as can be - out from the PC, in to the red/white sockets on the side of the TV. But i can't find the source to which this connection is linked (most TVs have a little "AV1, AV2" next to the sockets, this doesn't). So I've tried each and every source (EXT-1/2, FAV, S-VIDEO, HDMI, YPbPr, PC-VGA) - none worked. 
Any idea anyone?


----------

